
Yes, our SDLC is ancient mandala reincarnated - Expresiv
https://medium.com/expresiv-studios/yes-our-sdlc-is-ancient-mandala-reincarnated-bac11415e966#.8jehpedsh
======
swapnet
This is really awesome. Really loved it.

------
kshitiztiwari
This is awesome. Loved it.

------
startupyogi
love the way ancient buddhist art form mixed with modern flavor.

